# ...So about that alpha release



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

http://kan.gd/178u


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Seems legit.


----------



## oldskater (Sep 7, 2011)

there's nothing at the url shown on that screenshot though.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

By 'Gordon Freeman' - LOL


----------



## pixeldotz (Oct 11, 2011)

nice timestamp :androidwink:


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

lame.


----------



## rtificial (Sep 8, 2011)

*grin*


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

vilator said:


> lame.


Someone was expecting a release..


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Probably the funniest screenshot edit I have ever seen in my 8 years of regular internet use. Laughed so hard at the Apple jabs.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

where's the download???


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Plancy said:


> where's the download???


Its already on your computer, they used wonderful cloud push technology to hand deliver it right to your TouchPad, just fire it up and your ready to go!!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I love this screenshot. Very well done.

Jokes like this are ALWAYS appreciated.... at least by those of us with a sense of humor!


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> Its already on your computer, they used wonderful cloud push technology to hand deliver it right to your TouchPad, just fire it up and your ready to go!!


Yours worked just like that? Mine requested I pour water into the headphone jack.
Helps with cooling as well, I'm running at a stable 3GHz.


----------



## omegamongoose (Oct 6, 2011)

Upgraded from CM7 to CM8 (ICS flavor) today . . . But it was running really slow, and hot. Tried the water in the headphone jack trick--worked like a charm. Thanks guys!


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, i tried CM8 but didn't like it as much as i like iOS so i stick to iOS 69 running stable at 800Mhz with the same water cooling method


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

800MHz? Y U UNDERCLOCK!
I found that if you jam a potato into the left speaker you get 3G. The SIM card /must/ be mashed with a diamond club and fed slowly into the mic hole though.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> 800MHz? Y U UNDERCLOCK!
> I found that if you jam a potato into the left speaker you get 3G. The SIM card /must/ be mashed with a diamond club and fed slowly into the mic hole though.


"fed slowly into the mic hole"

...Well. now we know DanWilson's weekend activities...


----------



## sekulic (Oct 11, 2011)

Hahaha! Well played. Glad you're having some PS fun.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

lane32x said:


> "fed slowly into the mic hole"
> 
> ...Well. now we know DanWilson's weekend activities...


I think you just won.
Well done good sir, your prize is on its way.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

+1

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

